

A Building in Motion: First Design of its kind - noone
http://www.dynamicarchitecture.net/building.html
The Dynamic Tower offers infinite design possibilities, as each floor rotates independently at different speeds, resulting in a unique and ever evolving shape that introduces a fourth dimension to architecture, Time.
======
noone
What a awesome design: Each floor rotates independently at different speeds,
resulting in a unique and ever evolving shape that introduces a fourth
dimension to architecture, Time. Building has got wind turbines, self
sustainable power source.

